# What made you want to go into medicine?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Was there a specific defining moment that made you decide you wanted to enter the medical field or just an overall desire since you can remember?

I for one wanted to become a doctor after my dad bought me a small scale human skeleton model set when I was 9 years old! After seeing all the tiny intricate parts that makeup the human body I was hooked on medicine!


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.
and saving lives.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

my dad's a doctor and we're from pakistan ....


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, for me, it all started with the small talks around the dinner table. My mom made sure she asked us every once-in-a while what we wanted to be when we grew up. My brother always said a cop, my sister said a doctor...and well, I said a pediatrician cause I love kids and you can't live without money...lol. When my cousin and my sister (who are both two years older then I) both went away to med. school in the D.R. it was only natural for me to follow. Besides, I had no clue as to what else I wanted to do with my life. I think I made a good choice... DOnt you?


----------



## Zia (Mar 24, 2006)

it wasnt my own choice ...im jst forced into it ..like my mum wanted me to b a dr so i joined this profession ..so my results show how i take it as my profession....


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Its a interesting field.

It just looked fun.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

Zia said:


> it wasnt my own choice ...im jst forced into it ..like my mum wanted me to b a dr so i joined this profession ..so my results show how i take it as my profession....


sme here....just do wht the parents want.....


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

because I watch House!
(jk, just had to get that out tho)

Hmm for me I think it's a combo. of being really challenging, helping/working with others, and the amount of variety there is in terms of career choices once you graduate. So many specialties to choose from!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

House rocks.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im from pakistan.....enuff sed


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

medicine is THE only profession acceptable in my family.#wink


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

kuchwa's family is pakistani........enuff said


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

i have many doc in my family so 2 show them that i also have the ability 2 go in the same field......................but sometime i think its really boring n exhausting...................but may b i change my mind instead of doing mbbs may b i go 4 bba#wink right now i have done :thumbsup: inter............:7up:


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

EGO


----------



## jami_jamilan (Jun 10, 2008)

i choosed this field bc its my father's dream 
and i want to make my father really happy


----------



## wimbleton (Jul 9, 2008)

#grin #yes


Natacha said:


> Well, for me, it all started with the small talks around the dinner table. My mom made sure she asked us every once-in-a while what we wanted to be when we grew up. My brother always said a cop, my sister said a doctor...and well, I said a pediatrician cause I love kids and you can't live without money...lol. When my cousin and my sister (who are both two years older then I) both went away to med. school in the D.R. it was only natural for me to follow. Besides, I had no clue as to what else I wanted to do with my life. I think I made a good choice... DOnt you?


----------



## clueless (Jul 31, 2008)

*hmmm lets see ... i hV been listening 4m my father since i stepped in school dat i shall becum a doc ... it wasnt my decision inda frst place ... but dey made up my mind ...i didnt knw weather i m really intersted at dat time ... but now da tables hav turned.... seeing da immense competition to enter da medical field .. my parents no longer hard push me to join medicine ... rather dey say opt an easy field 4 urself ... but as i said da tables hav turned,,, nw its got my interest in it ... all ov u plz pray 4 me dat i get admission .. although rite nw nm enduring mixed expressions ov encuourgment nd discourgement ....




*


----------



## nasreen (Aug 11, 2008)

well for me ......my grandpa died bcoz he was injected the wrong injection and he cudnt survive!!he was an inspiration and after dat all i wanted to b is a doctor and it really feels nice to be in a medical university and the sole reason is to bring smiles in and let sorrows go....#yes


----------



## Huda (Aug 15, 2008)

My interest in medicine sparked as I studied biology in highschool. Discovering the wonders of the human body tempted me and getting involved with medicine became a dream I'm determined to accomplish.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome to have you all with us.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Huda said:


> My interest in medicine sparked as I studied biology in high school. Discovering the wonders of the human body tempted me and getting involved with medicine became a dream I'm determined to accomplish.


Actually biology was the only subject i actually loved studying...


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> Actually biology was the only subject i actually loved studying...


#yes


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i love discovering animals and humans structures......well i was always interested in biology but i hate chemistry........
above all i madly love surgery and the craze to become a doctor.....on the other hand to become a doctor was my father's dream and then it became mine......


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i hate chemistry too.. that's also because I had such a strict chemistry teacher in High School.  I am glad I am not the only one anti-chemistry!  

and I chose to join this field because (1) My mom wanted to be a doctor, and she couldn't be because she got married real early.. so for #1 I want to fullfill her dream (2) My dad wanted me to be a doctor so I want to make him proud (3) I did an internship at he Royal Commission Hospital in Saudi Arabia and it really showed me how interesting this field can be. So I chose to do this for me, my mom and dad!


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

hate chemistry? haha start loving it now or else biochemistry will bite you in the ass for second semester


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hahahahahaha  thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i love chemistry


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

my father's sister had a risky operation for hemorrhage after she fell down during an epileptic attack...the thing is..the drs then said there are only 10% survival chances and then after survival 50% walking chances...she got out of all that..the surgeon rocked...he was excellent..physiotherapy started she could walk but the sad part is she died after 15 days..because of hospital acquired pneumonia...i was about to enter medicine then..more than becoming a dr i am more into starting my own hospital...a proper one...with proper sanitation and stuff..and it should not be expensive and for all that need money and some sense...so i am in..though at times i get frustrated tht its not my thing...i am a maths person..but oh well..till there is an aimbition...but most peopel i know come by force into medicine just because there parents wanted them to be drs...and alot of women i know dont even want to continue after 5 years...


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Your ambition will definitely come true (INSHALLAH). Making a hospital on your own is little difficult. But you and my family and some other people can put in joint effort to make a hospital. Actually my mother is also a doctor and she is planning to open a hospital in 5 years but it needs a lot of money. So i suggest a joint effort


----------



## Slacker (Apr 1, 2009)

kuchwa said:


> medicine is THE only profession acceptable in my family.#wink


tats harsh...


----------



## kool doc (Apr 24, 2009)

Actually the people pain and their meseries forced me into this...

Sorry for your sis by the nice idea keep it up


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmmmmm thats cool thinking if it was really the reason


----------



## mhass24 (Jul 18, 2009)

My mom, my auntie, my uncle, my uncles friend, my uncles friends dogs previous owner, my uncles friends dogs previous owners cousin who was my dads best friend, my dad, his dad's cousins sons snakes retailer, that retailers daughter...

you get the point 

*I DONT WANT TO GO TO MEDICAL SCHOOL!!!*


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Do it for the $$$$$$$$$$


Or even just the 'lulz'


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

My mom, uncle and half of the 1000 people in my family are doctors. Money's a factor too, but not so much. I wanna be a radiologist like my mom


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I actually had no interest in the medical field whatsoever, let alone becoming a doctor. As weird or unbelievable as it sounds, the immense money-making aspect never appealed to me. I'm the kind of person who wants to enjoy what I do as a working professional so that it feels like I'm never actually working as opposed to raking in the dough but being miserable as you do it.

I had my heart set on becoming a journalist back in Chicago since writing was my strength (which never gelled well with the parents, and were even more inclined to make me a doctor after my older cousin graduated from med school in the Caribbean) but apparently life has other things in store for me.

Now that I’m here in Karachi, I’m hoping that I can develop a healthy interest if not an immense liking for the medical field over the duration of medical school. As a doctor, I suppose I can make more of a positive difference in the lives of people as compared to a journalist.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

house and scrubs hooked me to it and when i got into med school i realized it wasnt that easy ! and once u get into this say goodbye to havin a good family time on occassions like eid and stuff 
but thats all that i love about it every new day brings to u a new challenge sort of ... like u get something to keep ur brain busy and away from all the bullshit that surrounds u and i dont think it will ever get boring cause in medicine learning never stops research never stops everyday day u get to know something new and interesting about the human body and thats just amazing


----------



## roshni (Oct 7, 2009)

Rehan said:


> Was there a specific defining moment that made you decide you wanted to enter the medical field or just an overall desire since you can remember?
> 
> I for one wanted to become a doctor after my dad bought me a small scale human skeleton model set when I was 9 years old! After seeing all the tiny intricate parts that makeup the human body I was hooked on medicine!


 well its very hard for me to answer why i wana be a physican, well offcourse i am good in science but the main reason why i wana be a doctor because i have seen my 2 years old sister dieing in front of me we didnt knew she had luekemia. even doctor didnt diaganosed tht and i was really hurt by the thought tht people and especially infants die without any symptoms and we dont know wht kill them. so i wanna be a doctor and save many people from this unawareness.


----------



## orauf89 (Oct 5, 2009)

There is no Doc in my family so i had to become one......and offcourse i wanted to become one


----------



## maham (Oct 9, 2009)

maham said:


> I WANT TO B DOCTOR BECAUSE OF MY OWN INTERST IN MEDICAL #happy N ALSO B/C MY ELDER BROTHER IS DOC AS WELL THATS ISPIRES ME..#cool


DONT GO THROUGH LIFE GROW THROUGH LIFE..


----------



## Omer Rauf (Oct 9, 2007)

It was either Medicine or Engineering......so i made the choice...#sad #baffled #shocked #nerd #yes


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

^That's the most inspiring thing I've read all day.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

i wanted to see the insides of people. haha, just kidding!


----------



## ahmed nadeem (Aug 19, 2009)

i find medicine intriguing


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Parents forced me into it. =(


----------



## ahmed nadeem (Aug 19, 2009)

*YOU* gotta admit its a good field though


----------



## MZ89 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wanted to do CA, but my parents wanted me to be a doctor so i opted for pre-medical as you can also do CA after having pre-medical. Then according to their wish i appeared in the entry test and got myself on the merit list and since then,#confused trying to adjust in it.


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

Its funny how people dont like medicine 
and yet do so well in the field..hehe..#happy


----------



## Vish (Feb 16, 2010)

just one day had a sudden attack to go for medicine..........#yes


----------



## Idrees (Jan 12, 2010)

i wanted to become an engineer but father insisted to take med.


----------



## illusion89 (Feb 22, 2010)

I never thought of any other profession...medicine is my first choice and I'm really happy with it...besides what's more interesting than getting to cut people open and getting opportunity to save lives.:happy:


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

I was personally interested in this profession by middle standard. Not because my father or mother was intended for it. They were never willing that I must get admission at any cost. I love my profession and i love medicine. I think I'm the biggest lover of this field ever... Moreover. I was crazy for king edward medical university. I think I was actually made for medicine only. Allah has choosen this path for me. Now, may he make me sincere and honest with my profession.


----------



## KILLYWILL (Mar 22, 2010)

Several years ago, my stepfather suffered from hypertension, he took medicines everyday, but it didn't turn better. Then he went to see another doctor in a big hospital, the doctor recommended a green health care device, that is seco low level laser therapy, after using 7 courses of treatment, it finally turned good. So I think medicine science is mysterious, I want to know it well. At that moment, my medical dream started!


----------



## KelvinRudd (May 6, 2010)

obviously for the chicks.


----------



## alveena (Dec 29, 2009)

*Post Deleted: read the forum rules.*


----------



## 3l1f (Aug 18, 2010)

My Dad is forcing me in it! even though he knows I am not very good at biology. But he forces me to keep on trying #confused...I love these smilies#rofl


----------



## SAIRA JJ (Nov 12, 2010)

Parents dream. also the profession always attracted me!


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Because no other profession is this tough, confusing, and time-consuming. And also because i like the white uniform.
;}


----------



## gudia_butt212 (Jan 15, 2011)

my dream since childhood always thought of it


----------

